# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)

## thietht

*Ngày 01: Sài Gòn*

Đón quý khách từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Quý khách tự do thăm Sài Gòn. Buổi tối hướng dẫn tới đón quý khách lên thuyền tới làn Bình Quôi để xem biển diễn nhạc dân tộc và ăn tối. Nghỉ qua đêm tại Sài Gòn.

*Ngày 02 : Sài Gòn*

Thăm quan thành phố Hồ Chí Minh gồm: Dinh độc lập, Bảo tàng Lịch sử, bảo tàng tội ác chiến tranh, Nhà thờ Đức Bà, Bưu điện trung tâm, phố người Hoa và đền Thiên Hậu. Nghỉ đêm tại Sài Gòn .

*Ngày 03: Sài Gòn- Kết thúc tour*
Ngày cuối cùng quý khách tự do cho tới khi tiễn sân bay. 

*
Bao gồm*

    Ngủ 2 đêm tại khách sạn.
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội - Sài Gòn - Hà Nội.
    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
    HDV nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
    Vé tham quan tại các điểm vào cửa lần 1.
    Xe đưa đón suốt hành trình.
    Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Không bao gồm*

    Ngủ phòng đơn.
    Chi phí cá nhân.
    Thuế VAT.

*Liên hệ*

Trụ sở chính tại Hà nội
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế. Q. Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	0942 8686 77 (Mrs. Liên), 0912 377 644 (Mr. Nghị)
Email: 	booking@vietnamanztravel.com

----------


## alonedevil

Ở Sài Gòn có các quán ăn miền trung ko nhỉ, như bún bò huế, mì quảng...bạn nào biết địa chỉ giới thiệu cho mình với

----------

